# Preschool in Frankfurt



## redair (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi everybody!
We have the possibility to move to Dreieich (near Frankfurt ). We would like to know the situation of kindergarden.
Do you know if there are waiting listes for kids over 3 years?

My daughter was born in december 2010 so in many other country she could attend the preschool in september 2013.

Thank you!


----------

